# The Alps at Christmas / Winter. Any good?



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Having spent three months in the Alps this summer we are hooked.

Mrs D loves Titasee in the Black Forest (Yes I know its not in the Alps but on the way).

She wonders what its like at Christmas.

I wondered about Christmas at Titasee and then on into Austria, Switzerland or the Italian Alps for New Year and beyond.

She is thinking bright sunny days with lots of snow but what is the reality?

Clearly a lot of the places we visited this summer will be totally inaccessible but presumably most roads are kept clear.

We don't ski (well I used to when I was a kid) so what sort of things can we expect to do and what sort of weather etc?

I don't mind snow but dont particular want lots of rain.

I guess I will need snow chains or something similar. Is there anything dead easy to fit?

This is just an idea at the moment but any suggestions welcome

Thanks
BD


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi Barry.

We've spent the last 2 Januarys in the Alps (and the next one) and these are a few quick pointers.

You will definitely need winter tyres but probably not chains though it might be as well to get a cheap pair. If you are going, get the tyres early.

You will use >2kg (4li) of gas a day. 2 x 100Ahr batteries will only last a couple of nights at best as heating will be on 24/7. Campsites are expensive, about €30 a night plus elec at 60p/KWhr, if you go to one for more than 4 nights get a gas bottle on arrival to save your own.

The main valleys might be dull and snowless (and possibly raining) so best to aim to go high (over 1500m) where it should be either snowing or sunny.

Don't bank on getting over one pass just because you got over the last one, especially in Switzerland where many are closed all winter.

Not many ski resorts are on south facing slopes and can be in the shade for quite a lot of the day.

This last January of about 24 days in the Alps we had 2 days snow as we arrived, then mostly sunny for a week with some overnight snow. A couple of days when virtually the whole mountain was closed then sunny again until 2 days before we left.

Here are some non-skiing photos.

Kev


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*spa*



WildThingsKev said:


> Hi Barry.
> 
> We've spent the last 2 Januarys in the Alps (and the next one) and these are a few quick pointers.
> 
> ...


Where is the Spa please?

TM


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

It is the Aqua Dome at Langenfeld which is in the Otztal valley, about 30 miles sw of Innsbruck.

It makes a worthwhile day off from skiing at Solden. A 20 minute bus trip from the campsite.

Kev


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for the replies.

Hadnt thought about having to use campsites but I guess wilding and Aires could be difficult, especially over 1500 metres. French Alps could be an option as I know from this year they cater with Aires for skiing. Seen quite a few up high with heated water and waste rooms.

Just how cold will it be? We wintered in the UK the last two years including that year it got down to -18. We were wilding then and used about 1.5 litres of gas to 2 litres a day so your about on the button with that one. It was a pain as we only have one 11KG gaslow. Battery isnt really an issue as its not effected by heating.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*site*



WildThingsKev said:


> It is the Aqua Dome at Langenfeld which is in the Otztal valley, about 30 miles sw of Innsbruck.
> 
> It makes a worthwhile day off from skiing at Solden. A 20 minute bus trip from the campsite.
> 
> Kev


Site not trusted!


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: site*



teemyob said:


> WildThingsKev said:
> 
> 
> > It is the Aqua Dome at Langenfeld which is in the Otztal valley, about 30 miles sw of Innsbruck.
> ...


The site seems fine, you must have an over enthusiastic security program. Otherwise have a look at it on the Soelden website.

Barry, I forgot to mention that ski resort campsites will probably already be booked solid for the holiday period.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Site was fine on our PC as well.

Peter


----------



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

Hi Barry
We were at Les Saisies last January and it was -25 at night and not much better than -12 during the day. Lots of people had problems with frozen diesel and running out of gas. We needed snow chains to reach the aire.
That said we have been on previous years and it has been much warmer - and we wouldn't hesitate to go back again in the New Year.
As long as you are well stocked up it is fine - we have used campsites (at Grand Bornand) and aires elsewhere. Last year the campsite at les Saisies was full due to the cold snap but normally there are spaces.
Sally


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

taz said:


> Hi Barry
> We were at Les Saisies last January and it was -25 at night and not much better than -12 during the day. Lots of people had problems with frozen diesel and running out of gas. We needed snow chains to reach the aire.
> That said we have been on previous years and it has been much warmer - and we wouldn't hesitate to go back again in the New Year.
> As long as you are well stocked up it is fine - we have used campsites (at Grand Bornand) and aires elsewhere. Last year the campsite at les Saisies was full due to the cold snap but normally there are spaces.
> Sally


Cor. -25 is pushing it a bit. You see I think Mrs D has this idea of a fluffy Christmas card scene with raindeers and sleighs etc with crisp sunny days and lots of snow.

If its going to turn into a survival adventure she might not be so keen although we both coped well in that really bad winter two years ago.

Les Saises is just the other side of Annecy isnt it? What was the lake area like that time of year?

Thanks
Barry


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

"What was the lake area like that time of year?"

.. Not suitable for an inflatable dinghy!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ha ha! Nice one. I could stick some skates on it and a couple of rockets.


----------

